# I-pad2



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Is I-Pad included in this forum.I couldn't find by searching.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, you can discuss ipads here , we do not have a specific forum, and this one is as good as any - whats the issue


----------



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

I just bought an I-Pad2.I wonder anybody out there has done the same.I am very new to Apple.Would like to here about experience with I-Pad.Thanks.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

It's "iPad" and what do you need to know? I own one.


----------



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Is there a way to get yahoo book marks on it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Open the browser and log in to Yahoo!.


----------



## thampiverghese (Jun 1, 2001)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

